
13 Steps to Mentalism (1968) - empath75
https://www.academia.edu/39010424/Corinda_-_13_Steps_to_Mentalism_Complete_Book
======
ksaj
What would academia.edu want with my contact list? This book is pretty much
the (historical) bible in the mentalist circles, but there are many better
ways to get a copy than donating your email contact list to advertisers.

Tricky that .edu domain acting like something other than an edu site.

